

Programming Is Not a Craft - xvirk
http://dannorth.net/2011/01/11/programming-is-not-a-craft/

======
xomateix
This was discussed in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6914669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6914669)

